# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  كتاب غـــينيس العالمي للأرقـام القياسيـة - إصدار 2008 *(مترجم إلى العربية)*

## MR.X

*
كتاب غينس العالمي للأرقام القياسية 2008

Guiness Book of World Record 2008


اللغة : العربية
عدد الصفحات : 278
الصيغة : PDF



موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية (Guinness World Records) هو كتاب مرجعي يصدر سنوياً، يحتوي على الأرقام القياسية العالمية المعروفة. الكتاب بنفسه حقق رقماً قياساً، حيث أنه يعتبر سلسلة الكتب الأكثر بيعاً على الإطلاق. تم إصدار أول نسخة من الموسوعة في 1955 بواسطة شركة غينيس. وتعتبر هذة الموسوعة من ادق المراجع التي يتم الرجوع إليها في معرفة الأرقام القياسية. يخزن فيها كل الأرقام القياسية أو الأعلى في كل مجال مثلاً : أكبر و أسرع و أثقل وأثرى وتحتوي هذه الموسوعة على العديد من المعلومات، منها أعظم وزن رجل في العالم وأقصر امرأة، وأضخم كلب في العالم، إلخ......

وهناك الكثير حول العالم ممن يضحون بحياتهم أو مالهم لقاء اسمٍ في موسوعة غينيس العالمية، فمن ماشٍ على أكبر عدد من السواطير حافياً دون أن ينزف من قدمه قطرة دم و يرها من الأفعال الخطرة. وأكثر عدد مشاركات في مباريات دولية مثل الكابتن محمد الدعيع من المنتخب السعودي وتبقى الشهرة هي الدافع الأول وراء دخولك موسوعة غينيس.

بحسب موقع شركة غينيس للأرقام القياسية على شبكة الأنترنت فإن الشركة تقول بأن في آخر طبعة عام 2008 هناك 67,000 رقم قياسي عالمي في شتى المجالات والفعاليات الفردية منها والجماعية، وكذلك فإن الموسوعة كما هو مذكور في بداية المقال فإنها أو موسوعة تباع منها في الأسواق 100 مليون نسخة لحد اليوم وهو رقم قياسي بحد ذاته يخولها للدخول إلى الموسوعة هي الاخرى.


يحتوي هذا الإصدار الجديد على الكثير من المعلومات المدهشة و الآلاف من الأرقام القياسية المذهلة و المئات من الصور و الرسومات


:: نظرة على محتوى الكتاب ::

الــفـــهـــرس





صفحات من الكتاب









نظراً للحجم الكبير للملفّ، اضطررت إلى تقسيمه إلى ثلاثة أجزاء حتى يسهل تحميله

للتحميل 
(لحفظ الملفّ، إضغط على الزر الأيمن للفأرة و اختر Save target asء)

الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث

---------

أتمنّى أن ينال الكتاب إعجابكم و رضاكم*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					




شكرا على المرور مها*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

موضوع مميز شكرا اكس مان 

لكن اتوقع ان المكان الانسب هو المكتبه الثقافية

----------


## دموع الورد

والله شكله حلو 

يسلموا

----------


## M7MD

مشكور

جاري التحميل

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر يا مان
والله من زمان حاب اشوفه

----------


## وجدان

مشكور يا اكس مان على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف شكر اخي اكس مان...يعطيك العافيه

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكور اكس مان كتاب قيم 
وموضع جميع 
وتوقيع ملفت [/align]

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد
					

والله شكله حلو 

يسلموا


نورتي ومشكورة على المرور







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M7MD
					

مشكور

جاري التحميل

شكرا  على المرور








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

الف شكر يا مان
والله من زمان حاب اشوفه


على راسي شطناوي 
شكرا على مرورك





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وجدان
					

مشكور يا اكس مان على الموضوع الحلو


نورتي اختي





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

الف شكر اخي اكس مان...يعطيك العافيه


لكي بصمة مضيئة في جميع صفحاتي 
شكرا على مرورك اختي زهرة 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					

[align=center]مشكور اكس مان كتاب قيم 
وموضع جميع 
وتوقيع ملفت [/align]


هاد من زوقك ام السوس 
نورتي ومشكرة على المرور*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

موضوع مميز شكرا اكس مان 

لكن اتوقع ان المكان الانسب هو المكتبه الثقافية 


مشكور اخوي محمد 

الي بتشوفو مناسب صديقي 

ولا يهمك 

شكرا على مرورك*

----------


## mylife079

ابدعت يا اكس مان

----------


## MR.X

> ابدعت يا اكس مان


نورت يا صديقي 

مشكور على المرور[/B]

----------


## mema3ah

thannnnnnnnnnnnnks

----------


## نبيل 73

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا غالي

----------

